# Nutrition for Century +



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have done many century rides and a few double century rides. I usually dont carry enough food for the whole ride and end up stopping at a variety store for water/gatorade and food. I have tried a ohenry choco bar, brownies, butter tarts etc

I was looking for others food of choice from variety stores while on long rides.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Long distance food*



lucky13 said:


> I have done many century rides and a few double century rides. I usually dont carry enough food for the whole ride and end up stopping at a variety store for water/gatorade and food. I have tried a ohenry choco bar, brownies, butter tarts etc
> 
> I was looking for others food of choice from variety stores while on long rides.


For my long rides, I use fig bars, oatmeal or oatmeal raisin cookies, salted mixed nuts, and Coca Cola. Things like Hostess Cupcakes offer a nice buzz if you get low on blood sugar, as does a 3 Musketeers candy bar (only 30% fat). The bottom line is to use things that taste good and don't bother your gut. Only you can figure out what these things are. If you're willing to take the time at a break, things like fast food and pizza are high in salt (good), fat (gives you sustained energy), and carbs. Lon Haldeman set the USA cross country record and then on the same ride the double crossing record pretty much eating at fast food outlets.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> For my long rides, I use fig bars, oatmeal or oatmeal raisin cookies, salted mixed nuts, and Coca Cola. Things like Hostess Cupcakes offer a nice buzz if you get low on blood sugar, as does a 3 Musketeers candy bar (only 30% fat). The bottom line is to use things that taste good and don't bother your gut. Only you can figure out what these things are. If you're willing to take the time at a break, things like fast food and pizza are high in salt (good), fat (gives you sustained energy), and carbs. Lon Haldeman set the USA cross country record and then on the same ride the double crossing record pretty much eating at fast food outlets.


Great post!

Can anyone else contribute to some long distance nutrition? I've got one coming up and am working on planning my nutrition for the ride. Nothing really bothers my stomach... I can pretty much eat anything.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*OK, I'll play....*

 After some trial and error I found a good mix for me. I use Hammer Nutritions Gels. They have some really good flavors. One large flask holds 5 servings. (450 calories) and I mix their Sustained Energy mix (3 scoops) with one scoop of Power Bar Endurance powder. (good sodium and a bit of taste)
This bottled mix is 390 calories and combined, that gets me to the 3 hour mark. For a century I'll bring 2 flasks and a ziploc baggy of the SE mix plus the one already in my bottle. I'll usually grab some slices of oranges or half a pb&j at the stops. But I try to keep the rests short and keep on truckin. If it's hot I'll add a pinch of salt to the gel and mix. 
The long chain carbs in both of these seems to help me keep going but I like that ice cold coke at about mile 80 or on those super hot days.  Sometimes I'll bring fig bars on my rides for a change or a power bar just to mix it up some. 
Iused to use Gatorade but the sugary flavor would get to me after a few hours. Didn't quite do it for the really long rides. Not enough long chain carbs I think. 
Hope this helps. Have fun......


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Long chain running*



evs said:


> The long chain carbs in both of these seems to help me keep going but I like that ice cold coke at about mile 80 or on those super hot days. Iused to use Gatorade but the sugary flavor would get to me after a few hours. Didn't quite do it for the really long rides. Not enough long chain carbs I think.


Just so you are clear, those long chain carbohydrates (maltodextrin) have the same glycemic index as glucose. They hit the blood stream just as fast. The two advantages to maltodextrin are 1) not as sweet on the tongue and 2) doesn't coat your teeth with "pre-plaque" during the ride. No performance advantage of any kind unless somehow they are easier for you to digest than simple sugars, which is unlikely but possible.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I eat Trail Mix Granola Bars (Costco Sells Cases) and maybe a gel of some kind. Peanuts, Dried Cranberries. A Snickers bar is usually a great addition for the last hour.


----------



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a big fan of bananas. It's the one food that I can carry with me and not have to worry about the wrapper afterwords. It also goes down easy with little chewing. I hate cyclist throwing out old gel/bar wrappers on the side of the road, but a banana peel tossed in some tall grass on the side of a country road... doesn't really bother me. 
So on my longer rides I like to carry a mix of bananas, a hammer gel flask, and a granola bar, just for a little variety.
Joe


----------



## dolomoto (May 6, 2010)

I like whole wheat fig newtons and on occasion use diy rice cakes:


Allen Lim’s Rice Cakes “Francois” Recipe:

(makes one 9×9 pan)

2-3 fresh eggs
1 (dry) cup sushi rice (Cal-Rose is Lim’s preferred brand)
three slices bacon, Canadian bacon or pancetta
grated parmesan cheese to taste
2 tbs soy sauce or Bragg’s Liquid Aminos (less ore more to taste)
salt to taste, if desired

Scramble and cook eggs in frypan, breaking them up thoroughly into small pieces. Set aside. Steam or cook rice according to directions (use a classic “sticky” rice, not instant, or the rice cakes won’t hold together). Fry bacon or pancetta in frypan over medium heat until done (thin-sliced pancetta crisps up very quickly, so watch it carefully) - if using bacon, blot thoroughly on paper towels.

Crumble pancetta or bacon into small pieces and fold into rice along with eggs. Add soy or aminos and parmesan to taste. Transfer to a shallow baking pan (9×9) and, using a spatula, firmly press down on mixture. Let cool, cut into bars sized to slip into a jersey pocket and wrap in foil. Refrigerate. Start with smaller batches like this until you know how many cakes you can eat in a few days of riding. These ain’t mylar-sealed energy bars. They go bad in under a week (and also start to dry out a bit).


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

dolomoto said:


> I like whole wheat fig newtons and on occasion use diy rice cakes:
> 
> 
> Allen Lim’s Rice Cakes “Francois” Recipe:
> ...


These are AWESOME for long days in the saddle.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've come to rely on the Hammer products. They've been sponsors of some of the Ultra event I do, often without any other than the neutral support, so I worked out what of that line I need to go.

I use the gel flask for 500 calories. I find the Perpetuem works for me for longer races (doing a 12 hr soon) mixed in a multi hour batch. I can get about 8 scoops into a large water bottle and still squeeze it out as I ride..2 scoops is 270 calories, an hour's worth for me. So, a couple of large gel flasks, a bottle of Perp/mix, lots of Endurolytes if it is hot and maybe a baggie of dry Perp for a 12hr or I will send a bottle ahead to one of the later neutral feed zones.
I found their Heed product give me heartburn sometimes so I don't drink that. Lately I have been putting Nunn tablets into my water bottles for long hot races or rides. They may help with cramps..dunno, since I dose with Endurolytes or Salt tablets if I am feeling frugal..

Interesting factiod: I was consulting with the tech at Hammer and he suggested that if I was getting muscle crampy during a race (last year during the Ring of Fire TT it was well over 100f and everyone suffered) I could 'dissolve' some Endurolyte under my tongue for quick cramp mitigation. Did that at about hr 9 and made it back to the start finish, on my bike...not in a vehicle...barely..Tastes awful but gave me back my legs for pedaling again..


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I find that most organized centuries have everything I need. I can tolerate all of the sugary stuff early but then after a while I want food. I can ride a century on stored calories and these sugary supplements, but once it gets longer, give me good old fashioned food.


----------



## fliparagon (Dec 20, 2002)

*I've heard great things about Spiz..*

... and although I haven't tried it myself, I put in an order yesterday to try it out due to everyone's recommendations.

http://www.spiz.net/


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

payday bars, OJ and v-8. and lots of water.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*One more thing*

I don't see any suggestions on potatoes. I like the little red potatoes, not boiled. Sprinkled with some seasoning of choice (I like cajun blends) and carried in a baggie. Great fuel, nice break from processed food, and easy to eat. Remember Michael Pollans rule, "if your grandmother wouldn't recognize it as food, you shouldn't eat it".


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*dextrose*



lucky13 said:


> I have done many century rides and a few double century rides. I usually dont carry enough food for the whole ride and end up stopping at a variety store for water/gatorade and food. I have tried a ohenry choco bar, brownies, butter tarts etc
> 
> I was looking for others food of choice from variety stores while on long rides.


I've done double centuries on a fixed gear using just dextrose/fructose/salt (+water obtained along the way). Can carry enough for the whole ride.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

> I like the little red potatoes, not boiled


If not boiled then how?

I love the little red potaos in a baggie as well. Sprinkled with some parmison cheese. I boil mine though.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*My mistake*

I missed a comment. I like them blanched. That is boiled, to me it just means not over done. Boiled implies they could fall apart. Blanched implies they are still pretty firm.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends on the century. If I plan on stopping or just riding a leisurely century I won't bring as much food because I know I'll be stopping for cookies along the way. For a fast century with no planned stops I will typically bring 3 bottles, one with Gatorade and the other 2 water, a banana, 2-3 Clif Bars, 4 Market Pantry (Target brand) granola bars, and 4 gels (2 w/o and 2 w/ caffeine.) I go solid food during the beginning of the ride and force myself to eat every 30 minutes, I start with the Gatorade and solid foods and transition to water and gels at about mile 60-70. I'm 6'2" and around 190 pounds and this allows me about 300-350 calories per hour. Also, if it's hot I will stop at least once to refill my bottles.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I find what I eat the day and night before the long ride is just as important as what I eat during. 
The day before, I drink a lot of water and a pasta dinner at night. 
I usually have two bottles of Gatoraid with me - grab anything peanutbutter at the reststops plus more liquids - refill my bottles at each stop. Just discovered Snickers powerbars - taste great and give me a good jolt during the ride.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know what convenience (variety) store you guys are getting Hammer gel, Cytomax etc at but the ones around here don't carry that stuff. You might get lucky and find a Clif Bar. Alot of the convenience stores around here are carrying bananas. I also like the super size Payday Bar - salt, protein, and carbs all wrapped up in one. Also fig newtons and the little pecan pies. I used to not eat enough on rides, and after reading some of Chris Carmichael's books regarding cycling nutrition on the bike, I have upped my intake while riding and stay stronger all the way to the finish. I do tend to ride on the fast side even on centuries and cannot really carry enough fuel for a century or more without taking more on somewhere.


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

This is close to what I do on long rides.I'll mix 3 scoops of sustained energy and 3 servings of hammer gel. I like to eat a turkey or ham sandwich and 2 hammer gel 3\4 into my ride Here's my ride from saturday(10-2-10) and I felt great at the end.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51417745



evs said:


> After some trial and error I found a good mix for me. I use Hammer Nutritions Gels. They have some really good flavors. One large flask holds 5 servings. (450 calories) and I mix their Sustained Energy mix (3 scoops) with one scoop of Power Bar Endurance powder. (good sodium and a bit of taste)
> This bottled mix is 390 calories and combined, that gets me to the 3 hour mark. For a century I'll bring 2 flasks and a ziploc baggy of the SE mix plus the one already in my bottle. I'll usually grab some slices of oranges or half a pb&j at the stops. But I try to keep the rests short and keep on truckin. If it's hot I'll add a pinch of salt to the gel and mix.
> The long chain carbs in both of these seems to help me keep going but I like that ice cold coke at about mile 80 or on those super hot days.  Sometimes I'll bring fig bars on my rides for a change or a power bar just to mix it up some.
> Iused to use Gatorade but the sugary flavor would get to me after a few hours. Didn't quite do it for the really long rides. Not enough long chain carbs I think.
> Hope this helps. Have fun......


----------

